# If you think you're ugly...



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Post a picture of someone you wish you looked like!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't want to look like anyone else. Just an enhanced version of myself if that makes sense. (written in spirit of the deleted post).

NEVA4GET


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't think I'm ugly, but I'm letting my hair grow in hopes that the hair style will look as good as it does on Natasha Khan.










fingers crossed ; )



AussiePea said:


> I don't want to look like anyone else. Just an enhanced version of myself if that makes sense. (written in spirit of the deleted post).
> 
> *NEVA4GET*


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I'd rather look like a better version of me than someone else to be honest.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

im so ugly i could never imagine being anything but really ugly.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Some People Get all the luck...


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

> im so ugly i could never imagine being anything but really ugly.


I have a feeling this thread will get ugly fast.
No pun intended.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

AllToAll said:


> I have a feeling this thread will get ugly fast.
> No pun intended.


why?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

Limmy said:


>


that guy looks cool.Who is he?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

JakeBoston1000 said:


> that guy looks cool.Who is he?


Im not sure, I think he might be one of the guys from the jersey shore, but i could be wrong


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Rather not look like someone else. 

I'll just stay the way I am, challenges are more fun.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Limmy said:


> Im not sure, I think he might be one of the guys from the jersey shore, but i could be wrong


I can't believe you said that. Any jack *** would know he's from the real world Chicago.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> I can't believe you said that. Any jack *** would know he's from the real world Chicago.


aw ****, ur right! i cant believe i missed that! i must look like biggest idiot right now :s


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> I can't believe you said that. Any jack *** would know he's from the real world Chicago.


Lmao


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Trey Songz


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Limmy said:


> Im not sure, I think he might be one of the guys from the jersey shore, but i could be wrong


you mean this guy?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> you mean this guy?










you just made my day!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I wish I could remove my butt and attach this one instead:


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I wish I could remove my butt and attach this one instead:


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Limmy said:


>


Haha I know right


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

Either of these guys. I saved this pic back in 2009 just so I could remind myself that I'll never be as beautiful as they.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Trey Songz


He's not that great


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## The Apathetic Observer (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## NatCab (Mar 21, 2013)

Zooey Deschanel.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i'm ok with my face, but i wish i had a body like miley cyrus. thin, fit, and nice legs.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Probably Brad Pitt from fight club, I'd like the physique too.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

itsjustin said:


> Either of these guys. I saved this pic back in 2009 just so I could remind myself that I'll never be as beautiful as they.


After seeing your pic mate, you are an exceptionally good looking guy, model worthy. I know you won't believe me though .


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

IveGotToast said:


>


Would you inherit his negotiation skills too? haha


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> He's not that great












Then why does almost every girl I know want to drink his bath water?

You sound like a hater right now bruh.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't wanna look like anyone else, being "unattractive" kinda makes me feel rebellious, if that makes sense. Like **** you, if you don't like my face then don't look at it.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

JakeBoston1000 said:


> that guy looks cool.Who is he?


His real name is Morgan Freeman.


----------



## NoHope (Apr 12, 2013)

Beauty is not about looks. Its about the character.

Otherwise its unjustice with those who look ugly.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Marko Zaror
Or








Mike Shinoda








I'd have Deryck Whibley's hair though..


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

First of all I dont think I'm ugly I know I'm ugly.

I just wish I could be some one with a perfect symmetrical face who the ladies would love instead of being an ugly dunce with a deformed face.


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

I feel this way of thinking shouldn't be encouraged..


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

I wish I looked like a black guy


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

PaxBritannica said:


> I wish I looked like a black guy


I wish I was latin sometimes, you know like a south american. Having brown skin looks good to me, I hate being pale.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Kristen Kreuk. Look at this face!!! Perfection!!! Anyone who calls her ugly is pure jealous because this face is obviously not ugly.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Rich91 said:


> I wish I was latin sometimes, you know like a south american. Having brown skin looks good to me, I hate being pale.


You know he's just f*cking around. Right??


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> You know he's just f*cking around. Right??


I do now you've mentioned it lol

I was being genuine though


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Limmy said:


> Im not sure, I think he might be one of the guys from the jersey shore, but i could be wrong


OUCH


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Twinkiesex said:


> I don't wanna look like anyone else, being "unattractive" kinda makes me feel rebellious, if that makes sense. Like **** you, if you don't like my face then don't look at it.


This. By the way, Howdy! Texas is where it's at.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> OUCH


:O what?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I wouldn't call myself _that_ ugly, but if a magic fairy sized wizard from a lamp gave me the chance to switch the face and body I'd certainly probably consider almost definitely say yes.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> Kristen Kreuk. Look at this face!!! Perfection!!! Anyone who calls her ugly is pure jealous because this face is obviously not ugly.


i dont find her pretty/anything special sorry

Anyway on topic not really anyone atm but i can have those days,
But ive been told i look like certain celebrities a lot, the one i get most is "you look like the girl from that mean girls movie"
i do a little a really ugly version though


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Geez what a great thread! By Comparing yourself to others all you are doing is pointing out all of your own flaws and inadequacies. So way to go! To the OP any more great ideas for threads?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

For someone modern, I'd love to look like either Rihanna. She seems like a huge ahole but her face is percection IMO.










Or, for my retro ultimate girls

Rita Hayworth, Marilyn Monroe, or Gene Tierney
























with the body of Blake Lively


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Minkiro said:


> I feel this way of thinking shouldn't be encouraged..





tannasg said:


> Geez what a great thread! By Comparing yourself to others all you are doing is pointing out all of your own flaws and inadequacies.


+1.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Not a nice thread.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> This. By the way, Howdy! Texas is where it's at.


The only part of Texas I like is Austin. I don't realy fit in anywhere else


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> Kristen Kreuk. Look at this face!!! Perfection!!! Anyone who calls her ugly is pure jealous because this face is obviously not ugly.


You look just as good, seriously.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> You look just as good, seriously.


Gracias mi amor!!! Incase you don't know spanish. It means, thank you my love.


----------



## Dan W (Jan 18, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> I wish I could remove my butt and attach this one instead:


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Twinkiesex said:


> The only part of Texas I like is Austin. I don't realy fit in anywhere else


Meh. Never been there. The only part of Texas I am deeply in love with is San Antonio. It's my second home...except for the humidity. Booo. Ruins my hair every freakin time.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> OUCH


:O was he not? i think some1 said he was from the real world! sorry if im wrong!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Balding or not. I wouldn't mind to look like him.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

The list of women I'd rather look like is way too long. *goes off to sulk in the emo corner*


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

itsjustin said:


> Either of these guys. I saved this pic back in 2009 just so I could remind myself that I'll never be as beautiful as they.


 They look like fancy hood ornaments. And what's the deal with the hair?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I wish I was a unicorn.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't think I'm ugly, necessarily, but not particularly attractive either. I've felt a lot better about my appearance in the last few months (fortunately), but I would love to look like the latest Doctor Who companion:










And that's really surprising, because I actually share a facial structure much like hers...roundish face, wide cheekbones. And that's the part of my appearance I hate the most, but somehow I love it on her.


----------



## imaginaryjanuary (Jun 27, 2012)

Angelina Jolie










or maybe Milia Jovovich









with a body like this........


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 6, 2013)

I just want to love myself and enhance my own beauty through real contentment and joy. I have beautiful eyes and lips, a beautiful skin tone. Yes, I feel ugly often but I don't want to be someone else. I love me and I am unique.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

For some reason i wish i had Dallas Robert's eyes. Also he is a very underrated actor.


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

Something like Mila Kunis. Not exactly, but similar. She is so beautiful. I've always liked her and I will watch any movie she is in.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

monotonous said:


>


**** yes!!


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

God I've always wanted to look like her.. :c









Or I wish I could look like practically every asian model on yesstyle. >.<


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm trying to cut myself a break over how I look. Sometimes I feel like if I let myself hate my appearance I'm letting the ad agencies win...or something.

But for the sake of fun, and since I think I have an answer to this question here is my premeditated response:
Maggie Gyllenhal
http://theinterrobang.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/maggie-gyllenhaal.jpg

She just has a cool look.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## vinylman (Apr 22, 2012)

i don't wanna look like a specific person, just wish things about me were different. like i wish i had a better nose, and didn't have an overbite, and better conditioned skin. i'm not gonna say no glasses because i think glasses are fine and i hate tv making glasses out to be nerdy and unattractive.


----------



## sadmeme (May 22, 2012)




----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> I'd rather look like a better version of me than someone else to be honest.


Yeah, so do I. Though a better version of myself would require some cosmetic surgery  Nothing that would significantly alter my appearance, just some corrections...

But I will play the game: I wouldn't mind looking like Katy Perry!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> I wish I could remove my butt and attach this one instead:


****.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Even if i think I'm ugly, i wouldn't want to look like someone else.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Irina shayke .. Adriana lima.. Nicole richie.. Alleta ocean . Too laz to post pics


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Let my bf choose and a magical fairy to change me like he wishes :teeth


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Felice fawn or at least her body.


----------



## Reinah (Apr 10, 2013)

Sometimes I want to be a cute asian girl


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I want to look like a skinnier, more feminine version of myself


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't want to look like anyone else, I just want to look like a much better version of me.

I've been envious of a lot of people's looks many times but I don't seem to ever think I want to look just like them.


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't want to look like anyone else. I'm quite fine with how I look, even if I'm not perfect.


----------



## SumikaDvalin (Jul 23, 2013)

I wish i looked like my self  lol, a lill confidence boost wont hurt..


----------



## lylyroze (Jul 11, 2013)

I think I'm ugly and I sometimes jealous of pretty girls...If I was a pretty girl maybe I feel better in my mind...


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

SumikaDvalin said:


> I wish i looked like my self  lol, a lill confidence boost wont hurt..


Is that you?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Valeska Steiner because she's redicuuu attractive

> More pictures because


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

I wish I looked like myself but about 6 stone thinner with more defined checkbones, bigger lips and a smaller nose.


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

wouldn't want to change how i look. i'm fine with being ugly.



mezzoforte said:


> I wish I could remove my butt and attach this one instead:


post yours so we can compare.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Deception (Jul 12, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I wish I could remove my butt and attach this one instead:


----------



## Moceanu (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

lil sebastian said:


> i wouldn't call myself _that_ ugly, but if a magic fairy sized wizard from a lamp gave me the chance to switch the face and body i'd certainly probably consider almost definitely say yes.


 Fan.... Dang...... Go.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

If that's you in your avatar, then you look way better than these pictures of someone that you want to be!!


zomgz said:


> Valeska Steiner because she's redicuuu attractive


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

Ckg2011 said:


> Fan.... Dang...... Go.


no, you're saying it wrong. it's 
Fannnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.... Dangggggggggggggggggggggggg... Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

namebn said:


> no, you're saying it wrong. it's
> Fannnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.... Dangggggggggggggggggggggggg... Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


 Maybe that is why he refused to have a match with me. I couldn't get the name right. :lol


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Don't need a picture, just type "hot girl" into Google images.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Maybe if I looked like this, then everyone would love me:









But I also wouldn't mind looking like this:


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I wish I looked like this:










I think more alternative models/girls are so much more attractive than regular ones.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I'd rather just look like an altered version of myself.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

Limmy said:


>


That's actually very similar to what I look like right now. :lol I've been a bit depressed and stopped shaving.

I'm not sure who I would rather look like. I think I just want to be accepted for who I already am. :|


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

AlchemyFire said:


> Don't need a picture, just type "hot girl" into Google images.


Hey you're the first hit!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

KelsKels said:


>


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Elad said:


>


Best gif I've ever seen.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

kikoooo x.x


----------



## Miracle Kay (Jul 25, 2013)

Her. She's adorable.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Those girls. Absolutely perfect


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Bob Paris back in his heyday, but with different color speedos and a modern haircut.







]


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

AlchemyFire said:


> Don't need a picture, just type "hot girl" into Google images.


Same. Although most of the time I'd like to look like just about any other woman I come in contact with during the day. Most are quite attractive, imo.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

louiselouisa said:


> kikoooo x.x


Stunning!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Limmy said:


>


 Looks like Britney Spears with a beard.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I might have posted this before but whatever..


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

If I was a chick or gay Gael Garcia Bernal would do it for me. Just something about him.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> Stunning!


yes yes, she is!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

louiselouisa said:


> kikoooo x.x


SAME! Kiko Mizuhara is so beautiful!

Had to include this picture of her:










And these gifs:


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

Ricebunnyx3 said:


> SAME! Kiko Mizuhara is so beautiful!
> 
> Had to include this picture of her:
> 
> ...


ugh she's soo perfect *.*


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

either Han Ga In 









or Seo Hyun









I don't think I'm ugly, it's just that my skin's kinda bad (I've got some acne scars and dark circles -_-)


----------



## Niall (Jul 29, 2013)

(already reported post above, sorry for huge image)
My avatar (Niall Horan).

Or...

Zayn Malik!

No hate, please!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Limmy said:


>


Oh noes. Another Jesus picture.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

The Rock at age 31 in 2003.


----------

